
Congress considering fining car hackers $100K--maybe even if they own the car - pmiller2
http://qz.com/526908/congress-is-mulling-whether-to-slap-100000-fines-on-americans-who-hack-cars-maybe-even-if-they-own-the-car/
======
dozzie
Congress is stupid and wants to fine wrong dudes. It should fine car
_producers_ $100,000 for every hack on a car.

------
tim333
Good news for the likes of Volkswagen I guess

